# Cameron erosions



## bbeatty (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how you code cameron erosions?  I read online that they are linear gastric ulcers.  My guess is to use code 531.90.  Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Betsy


----------



## Mojo (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Betsy,

I agree. I would use the gastric ulcer code, 531.90.


----------



## rhaney88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I also agree. There is nothing more specific to use.


----------

